# Farmhouse cheddar sooooo strong



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I just cut into my first farmhouse cheddar and the texture is great, no mold, but the flavor is sooo strong! Not bad or unappealing at all but too strong for snacking which is what I want. I used Ricki's book and raw milk. I aged it 5 weeks. Any ideas for the next batch? Should I cut into it earlier?


Mommy in Michigan


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have an answer as to why, but I've experienced the same strong flavor in my farmhouse cheddar.

I've asked the folks at cheesemaking.com (Ricki's website) and have gotten answers. You may want to try that if no one chimes in. They're pretty good about answering emails.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks! We are going to cut into the next one earlier and I'm going to stop stealing part of the cream off the milk before I make the next batch. The very strong one is amazing in salads though and is great shaved over eggs or veggies.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you post a recipe? I love a strong cheese. Have never made any before, but I wouldn't mind giving it a try.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

What is farmhouse cheese?


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm so slow. Farmhouse cheddar is a basic shortcut cheddar that only has to age one month. I got the recipe from Ricki Carrolls book.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I haven't made cheese in years now, but my guess is you have some bacteria in your milk room that is in there that is giving it that strong flavour. I wouldn't worry too much about it if you like the taste, or if you can get used to it, if it's for home use.


----------



## farmhousecrafts (Jul 24, 2015)

I tried the same recipe. We cut into it after a month and it was too tangy. We waited for a total of 4 months and it is perfect. It is kind of strong, but we like strong cheese. But I don't think it's that strong.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Spring milk always makes the best, but for a milder flavor do not age as long. And, use that strong cheese to create a great snack by simply cutting into toothpick size cubes to marinate. We love a combination of finely diced jalopena and red bell pepper, olive oil, a little water, and salt poured over the cubes. Refrigerate and shake your container now and then. In about a week...enjoy. Also can use any herb, such as carraway, sauted garlic, dill, etc.


----------



## StonePark (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you all wax it for aging? I don't have wax, so wrapped it lightly in wax paper and stuck it in a ziplock (which I left cracked open about an inch). Just did it yesterday.


----------

